
MobilBye: Attacking Advanced Driver Assistance Systems with Camera Spoofing - bjoko
https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.09765
======
bjoko
The paper shows a proof of concept that an advanced driver assistance system
can be fooled by using a drone projecting a speed limit sign onto a building
wall.

This might raise some serious questions regarding the safety of future
autonomous driving.

